# Children Grown Up



## Welshtyke (Dec 14, 2013)

When the kids grow up it is time once again for the "our time" back. My wife and I have rediscovered the passion we had in the early days when we got married, needless to say we acting like we are on honeymoon. Getting back really close again is nice way to close the kids out, with out shutting them out. A case of saying time to make your own way in life, but will always be there. Also they have trouble getting their heads around mum and dad heavy flirting with each other.

However we don't really care because are back in love, and the youngsters don't have a monopoly on physical and passionate relationships


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I can't wait for my kids to move out for good so I can join them where they settle...


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

john117 said:


> I can't wait for my kids to move out for good so I can join them where they settle...


I've been divorced for a year, and have a S18 and D16. My best and most stable relationship over the past two years has been with my step-D30. Shocks me, because she and I went through a HORRIBLE stretch when she was in her teens. I set the boundaries, she crossed them, and my ExW condoned it. So, I was always the bad guy. Today, step-D is a MUCH tougher disciplinarian with her kids than I could ever be, and really successful in work. She credits me with a lot of her work and parenting values, which means more to me than anything.

I'm 10 years from retirement, but moving across country to be closer to her may very well be on my radar.


----------



## AmyPruett (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm happy for you. I've seen my parents do it too. It seems that they've become closer to each other now that we're all grown up compared to the time when they have to watch out for all our little tricks. I find it awkward in a good way and I feel happy for them.


----------

